Ask HN: I am about to launch a new site What pre-launch checks should I do? - adzeds
======
adzeds
In terms of technical, seo, UX?

Is there a good easy to follow guide anywhere? What are the things I should be
keeping an eye out for?

Tools I can run to check my site?

